# 2 Simple Questions



## tobinaldo (Oct 15, 2016)

1. What does everyone use to dry their cars with after washing? I normally use a shammy leather.

2. I've have the attachment on my pressure washer for foam/shampoo but it doesn't cover the car as expected (I've seen people coat the car and leave it for a few mins) Mine just comes out a bit watery. Any tips?

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Throw that shammy leather away, use a microfibre cloth, even the cheaper ones are much much better than a shammy.
What snow foam are you using ?
Hoggy.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Yep use a microfibre towel to dry. Failing that leave to drip dry.
Poor foaming can be due to cheap concentrate, not mixing a strong enough solution, poor quality dispenser or lack of nozzle / dilution control, and more.
Get a decent snow foam lance (about 50 quid) which normally have a brass nozzle. This will allow you to control how much water mixes with the solution and the spray pattern. Get some good quality snow foam. Be aware that the more aggressive ones will remove more dirt but will strip off your wax (if you have any) as well.
I use a citrus pre-wash spray just before applying the foam. Together they produce much better results.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

For drying as stated use a microfibre drying cloth don't let it drip dry or you will end up with water marks a lover the paint work or even worse if you live in a hard water area as I do limescale


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

Yes, all of the above.
Foam Lance - something like http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Karcher-K-ser ... SwyvBV9soG
Towel - I use a Kent towel https://www.amazon.co.uk/Kent-Q6100-Ext ... ying+towel


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

m-a-r-k said:


> Towel - I use a Kent towel https://www.amazon.co.uk/Kent-Q6100-Ext ... ying+towel


+1 for these - very good


----------



## Eddie_H (May 25, 2015)

I use the Reaper by autobrite direct, a really good drying towel and have also got the snow foam lance from autobrite along with their snow foam, magifoam. They are having a sale as from 1st November.


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

Never used microfibre before, so can I ask a question. I have to wash 3 cars at once. I rinse the leather after each car. Do you do the same with a microfibre? I hate streaky windows


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Microfibre cloths work better when damp, so keep a bucket of clean water rinse out regularly & wring out to remove as much water as poss, dry the next panel & repeat.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Microfibre cloths work better when damp, so keep a bucket of clean water rinse out regularly & wring out to remove as much water as poss, dry the next panel & repeat.
> Hoggy.


For picking up dust microfibre cloths do work better when slightly damp but for drying glass dry by far the best then move on to the body work
When I've finished I put them in the washer using non bio powder or liquid and no softener


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> for drying glass dry by far the best then move on to the body work


Hi, Not in my experience, glass or body work, they dry best when damp.
Your choice, try both ways, but dump the chamois leather.
Hoggy


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

Just ordered the Amazon one thanks chaps. My wife and lads car I used to get cleaned at the cheap hand car wash so I could take my time and concentrate on doing the TT properly . But I'm sure they use cheap nasty salty products as the wax only lasts a few weeks on thier cars, where on the TT it lasts and lasts. Hence I'm now back on washing 3 cars at a time every week.


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

Back to microfibre drying cloths after washing. I brought one for a fiver of Amazon. It's done a very good job but does leave more fibres than I'm happy with on the paint. I thought it would stop after washing for the first time, but no, it's getting worse.
Is this normal? Or should I be spend a bit more on a branded one like the dodo juice one.
The old one would be fine on the wife's white car, but the fibres stand out a lot on the denim blue paint.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Allspeed said:


> Back to microfibre drying cloths after washing. I brought one for a fiver of Amazon. It's done a very good job but does leave more fibres than I'm happy with on the paint. I thought it would stop after washing for the first time, but no, it's getting worse.
> Is this normal? Or should I be spend a bit more on a branded one like the dodo juice one.
> The old one would be fine on the wife's white car, but the fibres stand out a lot on the denim blue paint.


I use the meguiars magnet drying towel and it's fantastic,the amount of water this thing can hold without ringing it out is amazing and it does a very good job of drying up every speck of water and drys the car very quickly.


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

It's not microfibre though is it? More synthetic leather?


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Allspeed said:


> It's not microfibre though is it? More synthetic leather?


It's microfibre

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Meguiars-Water ... r+cleaning


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Allspeed said:


> Back to microfibre drying cloths after washing. I brought one for a fiver of Amazon. It's done a very good job but does leave more fibres than I'm happy with on the paint. I thought it would stop after washing for the first time, but no, it's getting worse.
> Is this normal? Or should I be spend a bit more on a branded one like the dodo juice one.
> The old one would be fine on the wife's white car, but the fibres stand out a lot on the denim blue paint.


Hi, I never spend a fortune on microfibre cloths & find them excellent, can't see how you get fibres left behind using a damp microfibre cloth.
Hoggy.


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

This one just seem to shed them. Come payday I'm going to treat myself to a dodo juice and Mequiars one. Why not :wink:


----------



## Gas TT (Feb 21, 2014)

I've always used Kent drying towels with no problem supplemented with some rapid detailer and a microfibre cloth to finish if any streaks etc remain ( sometimes necessary as my TT is black pearlescent ).

I have a Karcher K2 pressure washer and use their FJ6 foam lance which seams ok and is £12 from Amazon

I use Valet Pro foam which is ok (£10/ litre from Amazon) but I'm sure others are at least as good - as others have said concentration and mixer settings need to be experimented with to get the right foam consistency.


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

It was Kent I ordered from Amazon, but they had a stock issue and sent me an alternative brand. My ones light grey. Perhaps I'm just being fussy, but worth trying a different brand.


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

Asda do decent quality large drying towels for £3. I have quite a few and they do the trick.


----------



## ttdan3.2v6 (Apr 25, 2019)

Jonny_C said:


> m-a-r-k said:
> 
> 
> > Towel - I use a Kent towel https://www.amazon.co.uk/Kent-Q6100-Ext ... ying+towel
> ...


Agreed!!!

I got lucky in my local B&Q as they had them wrongly marked up at £3 each!! I marched to the till with an armful of the yellow beauties. The assistant rang them through the till at £6 each, i asked to see the manager, bless her she said it was a mistake and they should have been labelled up at £6. I said i felt bad for them but i would be purchasing the 10 i had at £3.
She finally relented and tore up the £3 display


----------

